# Baby It's Cold Outside



## Sheepshape (Jan 24, 2019)

My girls have less than 6 weeks to go before lambing starts, and the weather has turned cold. At present they are receiving haylage, nothing else, but their appetites have sharpened so their feeders are needing re-filling.

So, here's a couple pf pics. in the early morning light.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 24, 2019)

It be cold over here, too! And no snow but lots if biting cold wind. Gave animals extra last night. Will check on them tonight and do the same since we might get some snow tonight. Maybe.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2019)

Maybe the ewes will wait until you get warmer weather......NOT. Nope, being silly sheep, they will run out in a snow drift to drop their lambs so that they become frozen popcicles.  Our job is to convince them otherwise.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Maybe the ewes will wait until you get warmer weather......NOT


Thankfully they are not due for about another 6 weeks....but, you're right, they don't always drop them in the most convenient place.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

I truly hope you don't have a deja vu with what you went through last year... That was so horrid it almost caused you to walk away from a large part of your life and who/what you are.  that it all sorts itself out and things go much more smoothly for you this year.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 25, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> That was so horrid it almost caused you to walk away from a large part of your life and who/what you are.  that it all sorts itself out and things go much more smoothly for you this year.


Oh, you are so right. Being old has added a degree of resilience, but I can't bear to think of my girls going to market when they have useful life left in them.

I still look forward to lambing (in a masochistic kind of way)


----------

